# Hello from Cumbria!



## Ren (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Guys, (just realised I posted this in the wrong section first time, what a nooB!)

I'm new around here so I thought I'd stick a post up to say hello to everyone.

My name's Dave, but most people call me Ren, I'm 29 and live near Carlisle in Cumbria. I have three Collies and drive a Toyota Hilux Mk4 pickup with a crude home made camper conversion (bare essentials, boxes for storage and a fold out bed), i might be able to post some pics if there's any interest.

Anyway, I love wild camping in SouthWest Scotland although I only know a couple of places to go and me and my girlfriend are too cheap to pay for campsites, so this forum seemed like a good place to start and find out a bit more.

Laters,

Ren


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 9, 2011)

:welcome: enjoy the site


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 9, 2011)

:wave:Hi and :welcome: to the site.


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Ren and GF

welcome to the site, I would love to see any pictures of your van/travels/dogs etc, you could post them here

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...7680-altogether-now.html?highlight=altogether

or you can  to the communtiy section and start your own album.

Jen xx


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 9, 2011)

:wave: Hello fellow Cumbrian, am a newbie too, only registered a couple of weeks ago but folks have been really friendly. I'm near Shap. I got my new white van, Ford Tranny, from Annan in November, only tested it out once so far but planning to go to the Ribblehead New Year meet. 

At the moment I've got a collie cross but have had 2 other collies before him, and there could be a new pup in the household during 2012 :fun:

Anytime you fancy some company on a trip to the Borders, give me a shout. I'm a singleton and not hugely brave yet for going off on my own. My dog is quite happy to let others be top dog, especially if they are female collies as he was bossed around by one when he was a youngster and knows that it's safer just to give in.

I've heard that there is a guy at the truckstop at J42 on Weds who does wiring jobs for the truckers eg cig lighter wiring etc. Don't suppose you know any more details?


----------



## Oasis (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi and welcome from another new member!!


----------



## Viktor (Dec 10, 2011)

VikTor :welcome:


----------



## kpracing (Dec 11, 2011)

:wave: hello from workington, you will find a few cumbrians on here.:welcome:


----------



## patricia (Dec 11, 2011)

*hello from cumbria*

Hi from askam-in-furness near barrow-in-furness & welcome to a helpful & friendly site.


----------



## moggy (Dec 11, 2011)

*moggy*



Ren said:


> Hi Guys, (just realised I posted this in the wrong section first time, what a nooB!)
> 
> I'm new around here so I thought I'd stick a post up to say hello to everyone.
> 
> ...



welcome to the site


----------



## Ren (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, seems like this might be a good place to hang out. And there are a lot more Cumbrians on here than you usually encounter on the interwebz (because most of us couldn't even get broadband 'till a couple of years ago!).

I got one photo up on the "altogether now" thread, but it's a really bad photo and the truck needed a wash. When I get the back cleaned out I'll take some more photos and hopefully post them in the near future.

Anyway, I really should be doing some work right now, so I'll see you later!


----------

